# Took ICD-10-CM Proficiency Exam Yesterday...My Feedback to forum..



## rginnis

Took exam online yesterday. I passed 70/75 (93%).
Funny thing is 1st question might have been the hardest, 
(accident case). Anyway, I'll recommend the aapc bootcamp 
which I took or if that is too much money the FAYE BROWN 
ICD-10-CM, (with answers) book. This test tests all the coding 
rules VERY WELL. You have to know what to code first for example 
and all the basics coding hierarchies much like icd-9-cm, (if you are good with 
those rules and guidelines you will be surprised how well you'll do even though
its icd-10-cm).
In my opinion faye brown books are the best instructional icd 
coding books in the world. I took my cpc a while back and then decided
to go for an ahima ccs. In the preparation for the ccs, (which is partly
FILL IN THE BLANK; you write codes in blank spaces on a pc; they test at Pearson Vue for it). 
In preparation for my ccs I was having a hard time not seeing answer 
choices like I did on the cpc and at times, when I worked backwards.
Another coder recommended Fay Brown which was of course icd9 at the time
and WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE IT MADE. No disregard to AAPC or the CPC (because it was still not an easy test for me), but it was only after getting
my ccs, (and working through Faye browns book), that I considered myself a superior coder and keep in mind I was coding for > 10 years for dr.'s.

My 2 cents and I welcome all feedback and good luck to all on the icd10-cm exam.

Sincerely,
Roland Ginnis MBA, CCS, CPMA, CPC


----------



## Jiten1010292012@gmail.com

Hi,

I want to appear ICD-10 exam, please tell me who I break that exam.

Thanks and Regards
JSL


----------



## shutaparoy@gmail.com

Hi Roland

Congratulations for your result. 
I am interested to appear ICD 10 proficiency exam in next month. Can you suggest me how I can appear the test from my pace? Is there any Webpage regarding the ICD 10 test? I am a CPC certified experienced coder. From your reference I have checked the Faye Brown ICD 10 CM and ICD 10 PCS, which one is the best to buy with answer or without? How much it takes charge for the book as I have AAPC membership. If any other information you have how you prepared for the exam please let me know.

Regards
Sutapa Roy, CPC


----------



## apridemore

HI, I am having trouble finding the Faye Brown ICD-10 book anywhere. Could you post the ISBN for it? Thanks!


----------



## rginnis

www.medicalcodingbooks.com 
Has a good price on this book.
The only problem for most people here
Is they only need the icd-10-cm 
part of this book and it offers cm AND
pcs (inpatient Volume 3).
Ignore the pcs portion of this book then.
I actually think the aapc bootcamp is the best
thing specifically for this exam but $$$$$$
Doesn't grow on trees is why i gave a book 
Here. You will also want to buy aapc's
book and practice exam for the icd10 prep
for this exam, (its the same book we used
in the bootcamp and just a fraction of the price).
Do buy the practice icd10 exam also. It is timed 50 questions and it
Is an excellent representation of the real exam.
Look people; time is money so i would buy both above
books and the online practice exam if you cant
Afford bootcamp. If you fail exam the first time how 
many additional hours will it take you to prep 
for the exam the second time?? Whats your time worth
per hour? Also, 80% is not very easy to score
under timed pressure if you have less than an 
expert knowledge of the material (lets be honest)!
SEE ISBN FOR FIRST BOOK BELOW.
You get through the 2 books I recommended and online aapc practice 
you will pass!

Sincerely,
Roland Ginnis
MBA, CCS, CPMA, CPC

No reviews yet
Be the first to write a review
Item#: H20143
Format: 8.5" x 11" Softbound
ISBN#: 978-1-55648-388-2
Availability: In Stock
Product Notes:
Usually ships in 48 hours.
Your Price: $99.95
Qty 
Order by purchase order


3
Learn to Code ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS in the same format created by Faye Brown.


----------



## debanddals

*Passed Proficiency Exam*

I completed the exam today with 73/75.  I am not an active coder but wanted to retain my certification.  I thought the test was very fair and balanced.  It was not as hard as I anticipated.  I took a 2 day training course locally to hone in on complex parts of ICD-10.  Hope this gives others confidence to GO FOR IT


----------



## Vineeshmathew 

*Icd 10*

This ICD 10 Proficiency test is not much tough ,if you are a active coder ,good questions and will pass. i got 99%


----------



## dwayers

*ICD 10 Exam*

Just completed the ICD10 exam. Was a good learning experience, I did pass considering that I am unemployed because I cannot find any type of position as of a year ago. That being said, I was content to know that I taught myself how to do ICD10 and I passed! Wish me luck on finding the right job SOMEDAY!


----------



## Leenahz

dwayers said:


> Just completed the ICD10 exam. Was a good learning experience, I did pass considering that I am unemployed because I cannot find any type of position as of a year ago. That being said, I was content to know that I taught myself how to do ICD10 and I passed! Wish me luck on finding the right job SOMEDAY!



Good luck, dw!  Persistence is key.  That ICD-10 proficiency certification will look good on a resume


----------



## MxTej94

dwayers said:


> Just completed the ICD10 exam. Was a good learning experience, I did pass considering that I am unemployed because I cannot find any type of position as of a year ago. That being said, I was content to know that I taught myself how to do ICD10 and I passed! Wish me luck on finding the right job SOMEDAY!



Good luck, dwayers!


----------



## dwayers

Thanks for the encouragement! It is not always easy to keep your chin up! I wanted to know, does AAPC mail you a proficiency certificate, or is there something we have to do once we get our grade?


----------



## siddaraju192@gmail.com

*model papers*



rginnis said:


> Took exam online yesterday. I passed 70/75 (93%).
> Funny thing is 1st question might have been the hardest,
> (accident case). Anyway, I'll recommend the aapc bootcamp
> which I took or if that is too much money the FAYE BROWN
> ICD-10-CM, (with answers) book. This test tests all the coding
> rules VERY WELL. You have to know what to code first for example
> and all the basics coding hierarchies much like icd-9-cm, (if you are good with
> those rules and guidelines you will be surprised how well you'll do even though
> its icd-10-cm).
> In my opinion faye brown books are the best instructional icd
> coding books in the world. I took my cpc a while back and then decided
> to go for an ahima ccs. In the preparation for the ccs, (which is partly
> FILL IN THE BLANK; you write codes in blank spaces on a pc; they test at Pearson Vue for it).
> In preparation for my ccs I was having a hard time not seeing answer
> choices like I did on the cpc and at times, when I worked backwards.
> Another coder recommended Fay Brown which was of course icd9 at the time
> and WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE IT MADE. No disregard to AAPC or the CPC (because it was still not an easy test for me), but it was only after getting
> my ccs, (and working through Faye browns book), that I considered myself a superior coder and keep in mind I was coding for > 10 years for dr.'s.
> 
> My 2 cents and I welcome all feedback and good luck to all on the icd10-cm exam.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Roland Ginnis MBA, CCS, CPMA, CPC




it is possible to get the model question paper ??


----------



## lesterbelen

Great job, @rginnis! Took the exam this weekend and got the same score as yours! The "Faye Brown" book really does help. I believe the test questions were very straightforward and covered a lot of coding guidelines, so you definitely need to have those nailed. It's not a difficult test, so my advice is to keep the guidelines in mind and answer the questions with confidence. Also have a spare computer to Google codes you are having trouble with. (As a sidenote, the aforementioned book is no longer by Faye Brown so you will not find it by Googling "Faye Brown ICD-10 book". It is now by a different author, Nelly Leon-Chisen, who I believe also helped in the previous Faye Brown books.)


----------



## Beartonyes

I am a newly certified coder. I did not take any boot camps or spend any money. Instead, I found ICD coding scenarios on the internet and practiced them in addition to thoroughly studying the ICD-10-CM coding guidelines carefully. I borrowed an ICD-10-CM book. I took the test in 2 hours and scored 92%. The test was not easy but not hard. Linda Tonyes RDN, LDN, CPC-A


----------



## rieblingk

*so if you take the test & fail can you see what you did wrong?*

Just wondering if I take it the first time and fail, does it show you what you missed and why?  Feeling nervous!


----------



## CodingKing

rieblingk said:


> Just wondering if I take it the first time and fail, does it show you what you missed and why?  Feeling nervous!



i don't believe rationals are included. They don't want to give away the answers for the retake



siddaraju192@gmail.com said:


> it is possible to get the model question paper ??



I'm not sure what you meant by Model question paper. Did you mean sample questions? Here is a free 50 question practice test:

http://go.cco.us/free-icd-10-cm-online-practice-exam

if you are really stuck. You may need a refresher. Its not cheap but here is a good one, at least what ive seen so far. I'm enrolled in their coding course and they included it for free (minus the separate book). Also includes 17.5 CEU's 

http://go.cco.us/icd10-blitz


----------



## msboyce

*ICD-10 Test*

Can you retake the exam if you pay a second time I was off by 1 questions


----------



## CodingKing

msboyce said:


> Can you retake the exam if you pay a second time I was off by 1 questions



$60 for every 2 takes. Keep paying until you pass.


----------

